# Lachen ist gesund



## technofreak (18 Februar 2003)

http://members.chello.at/ernestine/clip/gelachtint.html
Gruß
tf
PS: mit Mozilla gibts kein Lachen!


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Februar 2003)

Könnte ja fast ein gewisser Moritz Bastian sein...
 :lol:


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2003)

Nee, Moritz gibts aktuell nur schlafend, trinkend oder stinkend...


----------



## DieBorg (19 Februar 2003)

so lange es ihn noch nicht schreiend und heulend gibt gehts ja noch


----------

